# B&O 2-10-2 New Build



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is an new build that I have been working on, for someone else. It a B&O 2-10-2 made from a pair of Mikado's. Just made its maiden voyage yesterday before finishing touches. Runs terricfic, there are no blind drivers, and will handle a 8ft curve. [/b]


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooooh.......now _that's _a sweet look'n locomotive!! Nicely done!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Uh oh... uhh Rex old buddy... My Northern needs company!! 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Very cool! Gotta be a monster in person, I'd bet! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex does it again! 

Fantastic!


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy Cow!!!! That's awesome. 
Dave


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Rex. Any in-progress photos?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex,

Nice work! I remember seeing the other B&O 2-10-2 build that used a Mallet boiler but had to blind the center driver. 

Mark


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Impessive. Do you mean it will negotiate an 8 ft. radius curve, or 8 ft. diameter curve?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Just one word: gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Adding the Vandy tender (Aristo) with 6 wheel trucks would really make it stand out: for one denoted as a "best of" steam locomotive: The "Big Sixes" (class S-1) were powerful and faster than the other 2-10-2s. Built in 1923, they had large 64 inch drivers and were used as fast freight engines. They carried long Vanderbilt tenders. They were called "Big Sixes" because their engine numbers were in the 6000s.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I just used one of my tenders to test run the engine. I know all about these engine while doing reserch to build it. The owner I built it for has the tender. It will have the right tender. *


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I need a Santa Fe one (and so do you Rex!) 

Just make 2 this next time! Where do I ship the Mikados? ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Greg, * Somehow I knew that was coming. You know where I live, but it mite be awhile before I can do it. I will be making me one anyway, but wait until you see my next engine. I have been rundown alittle bit, been working to hard at work. I get home and just fall asleep. I was so sound asleep the other night, one of my grandaughters was staying over night, I fell asleep in the chair watching TV, and as a joke(witch my wife was in on it also) she painted my toenails pink. Thank Rex[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Take it easy Rex. Maybe a Santa Fe style, although I know you really don't like Santa Fe !!! hahahaha 

Will you still be able to make big locos with pink toes, or will you be making reproductions of the (pink) Lionel "girsl train"? 

Just joking! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,[/b]
Just ordered some Mary Kay Pink for your next engine.[/b] *I'll put some lace flags on it also, LOL*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Who told you that Kalifornia is the land of fruits, nuts and flakes? 

hahahahaha! 

Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Well,*
* The 2-10-2 is now at its new home, it was picked up Sun, and he took it home to MD. It performed well, we ran it for over an hour straight pulling 40 some cars before it headed east.

Thanks Rex*


----------



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

Rex,[/b]
Your build is absolutely stunning![/b]
The guy you built it for is very lucky indeed.[/b]
Pete.[/b]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool Rex. Is mine ready ye? D&S needs one. Later RJD


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

Great looking 2-10-2. The prototype may have had blind drivers, as many multi driver engines had them.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RJ,*
* I haven't built mine yet. I have 3 more E-8 B-units to do yet, then maybe I'll make me one. * * Thanks Rex*


----------

